# house fire by lightning hitting t v dish



## BSSTG (Jun 1, 2011)

Greetings all,

Well I went and checked out this house fire that happened one day last week. As it turns out the neighbor across the street saw lightning hit the corner of the roof on the tv dish and flames erupted immediately. Fortunately the fire dept was on the seen pretty quickly and was able to save the house.

What I found interesting was the lack of any grounding conductors to the dish. That said, I have my doubts that if the installation was grounded per 810 of the NEC it would have made any difference. However, it it had been properly grounded maybe it would have been ok with no resulting fire. Who knows?

The question that comes to my mind is how can you be assured that those systems are ever grounded at all? Does anyone anywhere do any kind of permit, inspection, or for that matter, any education on these systems? I had never given it too much thought up until recently.

I know one thing for sure, I'm checking my dish ASAP!

thoughts/comments?

thanks

BS


----------



## JBI (Jun 1, 2011)

Never gave it much thought. Just went through a he<


----------



## Architect1281 (Jun 1, 2011)

Permits Required and License to install required in RI

Just don't ask how many actually get one


----------



## steveray (Jun 2, 2011)

Same as above!


----------



## Bryan Holland (Jun 3, 2011)

While the NEC and other standards apply to the installation of the satellite dishes and associated equipment, the FCC prohibits local building departments from requiring permits and inspection of these systems.

See the following link for details:  http://www.fcc.gov/guides/over-air-reception-devices-rule

That being said, the grounding and bonding of electrical equipment is essential, but not lightning protection.  Only a true LPS in compliance with the NFPA 780 and ANSI/UL 96A offers protection against the effects of lightning.  Proper grouding and bonding of the dish is essential to limited the voltage on the premises wiring during a surging event.  It also protects against shock and damage to conductors and equipment.

The best thing to do is educate to the property owner and the company installing these systems on the rules and codes that apply to this type of equipment...


----------



## fatboy (Jun 3, 2011)

I was starting to wonder if we had been goofing off all this time by not requiring permits.


----------



## rshuey (Jun 3, 2011)

Bryan is correct!

The municipality I work for got into trouble a few years back because they tried to ban dishes from the front and side yards in the historic district. Someone knew the law and BAM!. Now the historic district is littered with the ****.


----------



## north star (Jun 3, 2011)

** * * * * * * * * **

While this topic is centered around the satellite dishes, they are not the

only components / systems that should be grounded & bonded.

Lightning is not selective on its effects!......When a lightning event occurs,

it charges everything near it.......Electrical systems & components [ i.e. - cable

tv wiring, ...telephone wiring, ...internet wiring, etc. ], ...metal systems

& components [ i.e. - rigid & CSST gas piping, ...water piping, etc. ], ...metal

gussett plates on trusses, ...metal window frames on windows & doors,

...Fido's cable / chain, ...essentially, any type of material that is a good

conductor of electricity............Because of the proximity of and sometimes

attachment to, of the metal systems & components, ...arcing from the

lightning charging event transfers to the surrounding materials /

equipment / systems / built environment.

Homeowners, as well as, business owners should become educated on

the effects of lightning & what types of protection is available to them,

whether or not a permit is required.

** * * * * * * * * * **


----------

